# Japanese Sardine Tree (TOTALLY AWESOME!)



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you seen this! a Japanese Sardine Christmas tree!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20091116/video/vod-the-sardine-christmas-tree-f1a0497.html


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

KaraC1980 said:


> Have you seen this! a Japanese Sardine Christmas tree!
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20091116/video/vod-the-sardine-christmas-tree-f1a0497.html


Sounds 'fishy' to me.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

lol the last guy was so happy


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! Thats very cute.. Does look very pretty thou. I do like the beluga (sp?)


----------

